# esta automatizacion es de electronica de potencia?



## yamilongiano (May 28, 2010)

a ver si me explico
si tengo un bomba electrica, y quiero que solo funcione cuando tenga cierta cantidad de PH el agua.

bueno le hago un enclavamiento simple para que siempre este energisada la bomba, pero tien un contacto NA(normalmente abierto) y solo funciona cuando el PH cierra el circuito.

dibuje en paint para hacerlo mas rapido


eso seria un accionamiento realizado electroquimicamente atravez del medidor de PH,cerrando el circuito del motor y poniendolo en marcha.

 por lo tanto seria electronica de potencia ?
o la electronica de potencia debe ser realizada solo por aparatos electronicos?

ya que mescla la quimica electronica y electricidad para desarrollar un proceso, en este caso succionar el agua para moverla a otro lugar.


por favor si me responden mi duda les daria muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2010)

Se podría decir que si.
Pero el esquema está relativamente mal, si empleas un relee o contactor se supone que será para los contactos de este efectúen el trabajo de encendido y apagado de la carga, en tu caso NO ocurre así.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

yamilongiano: Le hice un arreglo a tu esquema. En esa clase de esquemas, lo que es control se traza por una rama y lo que es potencia en otra rama. El circuito lo puedes implementar con reles convencionales y funcionará.
Saludos


----------



## rascueso (May 28, 2010)

segun lo que entendi me parece que la coneccion seria algo asi....


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2010)

Te falta agregar un pulsador NC de "Apagado"


----------



## yamilongiano (May 28, 2010)

muchas gracias por todo. lo que sucede es que queria mosrar una automatizacion muy simple, y esta se me ocurri facil, un enclavamiento simple manejado por un controlador de PH.

gracias por la aclaracion del circuito, una consulta mas si no es mucha molestia. que programa usas para hacer dibujos electricos?

muchas gracias por sus aclaraciones.


----------



## rascueso (May 28, 2010)

fogonazo.... cuando tenes razon tenes razon.

ese lo hice con corel... no encuentro un programita piola para planos electricos.. en corel es un dolor de bol...


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

yamilongiano: Hacer un circuito electrico/electronico se puede hacer de muchas formas.

- Forma sencilla: Tomas las imagenes de otras fuentes y las editas con Paint de Windows u otro programa de edicion gráfica (eso hice para arreglar tu esquema).

- Mas tecnico. Existen programas de diseño asistido por computador, llamados CAD especiales para circuitos electricos/electronicos. Te recomiendo uno sencillo y practico -Circad. En el buscador de FE puedes hallar mas informacion: "programas para dibujar circuitos"

Saludos


----------



## rascueso (May 28, 2010)

pero el circad es de diseño electronico o me equiboco?

http://www.holophase.com/


----------



## tecnogirl (May 28, 2010)

rascueso: El que conozco sirve hasta para esquemas de mecanica. Depende de las librerias de objetos que tengas y si, es mas para diseño electronico. Saludos


----------



## rascueso (May 28, 2010)

justamente estoy googleando por eso... hace tiempo que quiero conseguir un prog de diseño electrico que traiga imagenes de contactores y mas yerbas de electricidad pero... no encuentro nada.


----------



## yamilongiano (May 28, 2010)

hola yo encontre uno que se llamaba CaDe_simu 1.0

no se si puedo subirlo y postearlo aqui. si queres te mando un MP.

te lo enviare de todas formas rascueso.

lamentablemente no peudo mandar mensajes MP lo siento. buscalo en google o si quieres te lo mando a algun mail.


----------



## rascueso (May 28, 2010)

lo voy a buscar rey grax!

tecnogirl no tenes por ahi el Circad que vos hablas pq no pude descargarlo por ningun lado y ahora me dieron ganas de probarlo viteh...


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2010)

rascueso: Aca esta el link http://www.holophase.com/downloads.htm
Ahora bien, el paquete no tiene mucha simbologia electrica pero es facil hacerte tus propios elementos y librerias, basados en imagenes de los mismos provenientes de otras fuentes.
Saludos.


----------



## rascueso (May 29, 2010)

tecnogirl ese no es el que vos decias antes... yo te digo el complemento para autocad 14


----------



## tecnogirl (May 29, 2010)

Uhmmm... el Circad que conozco si esta el enlace que te sugeri. Si escuche del complemento para AutoCad pero no sé donde está pero en  Google lo puedes conseguir. Saludos


----------



## rascueso (May 29, 2010)

pasa que en todos los lugares que lo quise bajar no se puede.. ni bien lo encuente lo posteo.. parece interesante


----------

